# WTT and in 30s



## MissN8

Just looking for ladies who are waiting to try and in their thirties?


----------



## jtr2803

Hi Miss N8,

Am 32 (33 in march) and WTT, hubby and I have agreed to have a proper discussion when we get back from holiday in April. We are still thinking everything over individually as until recently we both thought we didn't want children but that resolve seems to be weakening!

Hoping to buy a house next year in the spring/summer and then save and get through some silly things we want to do before children, like Vegas! Realistically, I can't see us trying until mid 2016 if we go ahead.


----------



## MissN8

Hi jtr, I have always wanted children just waiting on oh. He is ready now but wants to be more financially secure. I reckon it will be late 2015 or early 2016 before we properly try. Vegas would be class. How do you feel about having a baby in your thirties? Do you worry about age? I think it will be ok as I am healthy just sometimes I do feel tired after work and definitely feel like I cant stay out late anymore as it wrecks me for days. Do you and your partner go out much?


----------



## jtr2803

I think we've both been sitting on the fence about it for 2 years but I'm definitely feeling more and more like I would like to have a child together, hubby is always worried about the practical side of things but would be fully on board if we went ahead.

I am worried about my age in some ways, its constantly drummed into me that I'm 'not getting any younger' and occasionally I worry about fertility but I'd 100% rather wait until we were in a place we felt ready together than rush in. I have a few friends who have all had babies in their mid 30s so know its perfectly possible. I'm more worried about the financial side of things and how I'd manage to carry on in my job with a little one, but its all things that could be worked out!

Hubby is quite introvert and homely, I probably go out with friends every other month or so, no big deal. The big thing for us is travel, we've been to some awesome places and have been able to go away 3 times this year and 4 last year which will have to be toned down for a few years at least! 

I already have a 14 year old but I think I'd feel like I was doing it all again for the first time.


----------



## MissN8

We are quite homely too my oh even more than me so its not like we are not settled. I know what you mean about being reminded of your age and feeling pressured I get that too. We have struggled with money for a while but now starting to feel more secure and want to have good bit of savings set aside for mat leave. I think you should definitely go on those last holidays as a couple. They will be amazing.


----------



## tverb84

In three hours I'll be 30 and wtt...


----------



## FionaJean

I'll be turning 30 in the coming months! Eeek! For me, I'm not so much worried about age being a contributing factor at this point to making TTC difficult, but just in general I am worried that there is an underlying problem that exists regardless of age that would make getting pregnant difficult that I am completely unaware of... and therefore by me starting in my 30s to TTC means that in some ways I have "less" time to work with should it take us YEARS to successfully get pregnant :( I've seen this happen to a few people in my life. Like what if it takes us like 8 years to get pregnant? Especially since I want multiple kids? The whole mentality of if we had started TTC at a younger age then we would already know about any issues and would possibly have solved them by now. Sigh. It's stressful. I definitely don't want to wait much longer...


----------



## MissDoc

I'm turning 31 and was on the TTC thread, but recently am having a bit of a reality check and realizing I need to WTT for another 6 months or so at least. It's a hard decision for me to wait in my 30s, because I feel like I've already been waiting. Waited throughout grad school, then post graduate training/jobs. Now we've bought a house, I have a stable job I love, and so does DH. But we just got there, and we need some time to breathe and pay on student loans and deal with some of the financial stress we've been experiencing, not to mention planning/saving for mat leave. So this weekend decided to pull back and get on the WTT bus instead of TTC. Going to spend the next 6 months working toward getting as healthy and stable as possible, then reconsider at that time.


----------



## stellababy

Me! I am 32 now. going to try for my last one this fall. I think its best to try having all the kids before 35 before the chances of problems increase. I have plenty of friends that had a baby in the early/mid thirties, they are doing just fine keeping up with the baby.


----------



## MissN8

tverb84 said:


> In three hours I'll be 30 and wtt...

Happy 30th! Welcome to the thirties


----------



## MissN8

MissDoc said:


> I'm turning 31 and was on the TTC thread, but recently am having a bit of a reality check and realizing I need to WTT for another 6 months or so at least. It's a hard decision for me to wait in my 30s, because I feel like I've already been waiting. Waited throughout grad school, then post graduate training/jobs. Now we've bought a house, I have a stable job I love, and so does DH. But we just got there, and we need some time to breathe and pay on student loans and deal with some of the financial stress we've been experiencing, not to mention planning/saving for mat leave. So this weekend decided to pull back and get on the WTT bus instead of TTC. Going to spend the next 6 months working toward getting as healthy and stable as possible, then reconsider at that time.

Yous are very sensible and you are already being a good mummy by being in the right situation and stable before rushing into it. We are trying to be more stable too. You know 6 months will really go quickly and it will all be worth it. Sometimes the waiting is so hard though....


----------



## tverb84

MissN8 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> In three hours I'll be 30 and wtt...
> 
> Happy 30th! Welcome to the thirtiesClick to expand...

Thanks. :) I don't even feel 30 more around 24 or 25. I agree with stellababy about having children before 35. Hopefully I have children before then.


----------



## justmeinlove

Can I join in?
Starting to consider another, but also v against it in some ways. However am 37 now...somehow...so if it is going to happen, it will have to be in the coming year.

We're only just in a position to buy a house and haven't yet had any amazing overseas holidays, which is one reason I am reluctant; if we have another it feels like that would get so much more impossible.


----------



## justmeinlove

Plus our little girl still wakes at least 2-3 times a night so I am shattered and we never get to go out. Resetting the clock on that with another is a faintly horrifying prospect, but the idea of not having another is sad too :-\


----------



## MissN8

Welcome justme! We are settling for one and will see how that goes but wouldn't rule two out. You are still young, perhaps you could take a holiday first then consider trying after, would that be an option? I will be ntnp from end of next year seems so far away atm...


----------



## jtr2803

Hope everyone had good a lovely Christmas? I've been I'll for what feels like forever (almost two weeks) and am hoping it clears up soon as I'm really quite bored of it.

Have had a few days to mull things over in my head and still very torn over timelines, or whether we even should, I feel like I need another 3-4 years to buy our house, do a few more big trips and then TTC but I'll be 37 then. Not sure why I have this fear of going past 35 in my head? I read some statistics the other day that basically said the chances of conceiving within a year when aged between 35 and 40 were literally only 2-3% lower than if aged 30-35!!

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, we already have one.so holidays don't seem terribly viable atm :-\ hmmm


----------



## justmeinlove

Jtr, I'm not the best example, but I guess you have to keep living life post baby as well...


----------



## Flip flop

I'm 32 and waiting for DH to agree second, we already have a 2 yr old


----------



## pandabub

I'm 31 (32 in January) with a 3.7 year old DD. We will (hopefully) be TTC in late 2015, although DH and I are both in two minds as to whether we should just starting trying now. The sensible part of me rationalizes that we should wait until we have bought a house (mid 2015), but DH isn't helping with his constant suggesting that we should just do it now, who knows how long it will take, etc. Another 6-9 months isn't that long, I suppose...(convincing, aren't I? ;-) ).


----------



## justmeinlove

:) I get that thought too


----------



## jtr2803

You are so right just me, some of the trips we could do with a toddler and some would need to wait a few years but hopefully we could still manage them financially! One of my main reasons for wanting a little one is to experience this amazing world with them and show them all the things we love


----------



## kittycrazy

im 37. i have a 16 year old and a 9 year old. having my sterilisation reversed on jan 26th so WTT til then. x


----------



## MissN8

welcome ladies, its great to chat to others in the same age group WTT.


----------



## MissN8

tverb84 said:


> MissN8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> In three hours I'll be 30 and wtt...
> 
> Happy 30th! Welcome to the thirtiesClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :) I don't even feel 30 more around 24 or 25. I agree with stellababy about having children before 35. Hopefully I have children before then.Click to expand...

I still feel in my 20s thankfully I don't look my age anyway or so people tell me.


----------



## MissN8

jtr2803 said:


> Hope everyone had good a lovely Christmas? I've been I'll for what feels like forever (almost two weeks) and am hoping it clears up soon as I'm really quite bored of it.
> 
> Have had a few days to mull things over in my head and still very torn over timelines, or whether we even should, I feel like I need another 3-4 years to buy our house, do a few more big trips and then TTC but I'll be 37 then. Not sure why I have this fear of going past 35 in my head? I read some statistics the other day that basically said the chances of conceiving within a year when aged between 35 and 40 were literally only 2-3% lower than if aged 30-35!!
> 
> Decisions, decisions.....

Hope you are feeling better! not nice being sick at Christmas. Those stats aren't bad for late 30s. I mean would there really be much difference in a few years? These are the questions that go through my mind too.


----------



## jessicasmum

I turn the big 30 in may and will be wtt until Jan 2016 for our 3rd and final child.


----------



## tverb84

I heard that some statistics are from around the 1800's about how women should conceive before their mid 30's or something like that.


----------



## stellababy

I still feel 25! Now we just go to friends houses or they come over and all the kids play together, while we sit around and hang out like the old times. 

I am still a bit on the fence about another baby, but if I get pregnant in the fall or next winter I will be 34 when he will be born... definitely will be my last


----------



## funinthesun

I'm 34 years old. I have one toddler who is 18 months old.

My husband is not keen on having any more kids and is happy to stop at one.

I would like to TTC in the next 6 to 12 months. We'll see though, it depends if hubby comes around to the idea by then.


----------



## tverb84

funinthesun said:


> I'm 34 years old. I have one toddler who is 18 months old.
> 
> My husband is not keen on having any more kids and is happy to stop at one.
> 
> I would like to TTC in the next 6 to 12 months. We'll see though, it depends if hubby comes around to the idea by then.

Have you talked to him about it?


----------



## funinthesun

tverb84 said:


> funinthesun said:
> 
> 
> I'm 34 years old. I have one toddler who is 18 months old.
> 
> My husband is not keen on having any more kids and is happy to stop at one.
> 
> I would like to TTC in the next 6 to 12 months. We'll see though, it depends if hubby comes around to the idea by then.
> 
> Have you talked to him about it?Click to expand...


We talk about it quite often, with reasons for and against. He is a great dad, but I think he is just completely worn out with work (he works 2 jobs) and our 18 month old. I'm not pushing the issue of a second child too much at the moment. 

I personally don't feel ready to TTC yet myself, but might be ready in 6 months or so.


----------



## MissN8

Maybe when your lo gets a bit older he will feel ready for another one.


----------



## BabyJasper

*I'm 30 and will be ttc #2 in April 2015 *


----------



## Ameli

:hi: I'm 35 and have a 12 month old girl. We're WTT for a couple more months. I definitely want one more and then we'll be done. My age is making me feel a sense of urgency to try for a second asap.


----------



## Springermommy

I'm 29.5... Close! Lol. TTC #1 in 4 wks.


----------



## lazysundays

BabyJasper said:


> *I'm 30 and will be ttc #2 in April 2015 *

Same! I'm 30 and we'll start ttc in April or May! :D


----------



## chocolatechip

I'll be turning 30 next year. DH and I only recently changed our mind about having kids (we never thought we wanted them) so it really was never part of our plan or specific timeline. I am starting my Masters program this year so I'd like to wait until I'm finished before having a baby. Biologically, I do wish I was TTC in my 20s but in general I'm glad we're waiting because I feel we will be more mentally and emotionally prepared.


----------



## WIN79

Hello everyone. I'm 35 and OH is 31 and we will be moving in together this year (hopefully over the summer) so I'm hoping to work on him TTC this time next year all going well. He definitely wants kids and is renovating his house so I can move in, I just need to get him to understand my poor ticking biological clock! Haha


----------



## MissN8

WIN79 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm 35 and OH is 31 and we will be moving in together this year (hopefully over the summer) so I'm hoping to work on him TTC this time next year all going well. He definitely wants kids and is renovating his house so I can move in, I just need to get him to understand my poor ticking biological clock! Haha

hi win, welcome, your situation sounds very much like mine. im hoping to start ttc next year and am 35 too. i feel like my clock is ticking too, we are doing renovations to our house too and just only starting to feel financially secure. i keep saying it will be worth the wait. have you been with your OH long? is there a reason he is delaying?


----------



## LuckyFlutter

I'm also 35 and hoping to start trying to conceive in March.


----------



## KatyW

I am 30 and waiting another six months to try. I already have two and want to have my three, Lord willing.


----------



## anita123

Im 30 and wanting baby #3 but hubby isnt ready yet. So im reluctantly wtt


----------



## WIN79

MISSN8 - sorry for the delay in responding as ive not logged on since. We have been together for 18 months, but i have actually worked with him for 12 years :thumbup:
He is delaying really as it was it to be just right (settled in house etc) and i can see where he is coming from, but i really don't think he understands it could take a while. My sister tried for 7 years (failed IVF's) until they had a baby and my friend the same age as me has been trying for over a year and are seeing the doctor now. 
Anyhoo i have take a decision and i have come off the pill and he is fully aware of it and is ok with it, although we will be using condoms until he decides he is ready. I will be mentioning it again before my birthday in a few months as at 36 i really am getting stressed!


----------



## teevee

Me! I'm 30 and will be 31 when we start trying.


----------



## LoveCakes

I'll be 30 in a few weeks and have an 8 month old. It took us a few years to have her so ideally we'd have had 2 by now.

We want 3 in total and I'd like to be done by 35 so will (hopefully) have a closer age gap that was in my grand plan but I don't know if it'll take us ages again.

I had a great pregnancy at 28/29 so hoping a few years doesn't take it's toll too much!


----------

